# [RISOLTO]firefox muto!

## joke

salve, io ho un amd64 ed ho scaricato firefox-bin per installare il plugin flash..ma e' muto..,ho installato sotto consiglio,anche alsa-oss e quando faccio partire il browser da shell mi da :

```
# aoss firefox-bin

No running windows found

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

Fontconfig warning: line 32: unknown element "cachedir"

Fontconfig warning: line 33: unknown element "cachedir"

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/80-delicious.conf", line 18: invalid match target "scan"

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

Fontconfig warning: line 32: unknown element "cachedir"

Fontconfig warning: line 33: unknown element "cachedir"

Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/80-delicious.conf", line 18: invalid match target "scan"

```

il browser si avvia ma continua ad essere muto..chi puo darmi un aiutino?

ringrazio anticipatamenteLast edited by joke on Sun Nov 26, 2006 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

Forse devi abilitare la USE="oss" al pacchetto alsa-driver.

----------

## MajinJoko

a me su amd64 funziona molto bene il terzetto

firefox + flash + pluginwrapper

ovviamente tutto a 64 bit.

----------

## Luca89

usa:

```
 $ aoss firefox
```

Il comando "aoss" lo trovi nel pacchetto "alsa-oss".

EDIT: ho letto male il thread, ignoratemi...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## t0mcat

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> a me su amd64 funziona molto bene il terzetto
> 
> firefox + flash + pluginwrapper
> 
> ovviamente tutto a 64 bit.

 

hai una scheda audio con hardware mixing?

io ho una nforce3, ed uso il modulo intel del kernel.

ho configurato il dmix, ma non funziona come vorrei...

quando apro un flash da firefox,mi manda in palla tutto... non si sente l'audio eppure blocca /dev/dsp, e il rimane latente il processo npviewer.bin , che mi pare sia il wrapper per netscape-flash a 64bit, e mi tocca killarlo a mano per sbloccare l'audio. cio' non succedeva quando non avevo compilato firefox con la use "oss", l'audio dei flash si sentiva ma ovviamente bloccava la /dev/dsp.

con la use oss, invece, aprendo invece un file video con il plugin mplayer posso anche far partire un mp3 con altre applicazioni e funziona correttamente.

----------

## Dun

Forse una soluzione sarebbe smascherare la versione beta di flash.

Mi pare che la 9 supporti ALSA  :Smile: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *t0mcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai una scheda audio con hardware mixing?
> 
> io ho una nforce3, ed uso il modulo intel del kernel.
> ...

 

ciao,

no, nessuna scheda con softmixing. E, controllando:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8  USE="gnome ipv6 java -debug -mozdevelop -moznopango -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

 

non vedo nessuna USE oss.

L'unica cosa che posso dirti è che anche io avevo problemi di audio, ma su Opera (binario a 32 bit). Avevo "risolto" usando il plugin scaricabile a manina dal sito di adobe, al posto di quello in portage.

----------

## mrfree

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Forse una soluzione sarebbe smascherare la versione beta di flash.
> 
> Mi pare che la 9 supporti ALSA 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Cavolo è vero!!! Funge nativamente con ALSA

Posso finalmente evitare di editare lo script di avvio di firefox aggiungendo aoss ad ogni aggiornamento  :Smile: 

----------

## joke

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Forse una soluzione sarebbe smascherare la versione beta di flash.
> 
> Mi pare che la 9 supporti ALSA 

 

io per installareil plugin di flash ho emerso net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.68...forse e' questo il problema?

mi conviene installarlo manualmente?

grazie a tutti per le risposte!

----------

## Peach

 *joke wrote:*   

>  *Dun wrote:*   Forse una soluzione sarebbe smascherare la versione beta di flash.
> 
> Mi pare che la 9 supporti ALSA  
> 
> io per installareil plugin di flash ho emerso net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.68...forse e' questo il problema?
> ...

 

guarda io ho installato net-www/netscape-flash-9.0.21.55 e i problemi di audio li ho continuamente. Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare Intel che produce delle schede audio (intel-hda) oscene e gli sviluppatori che decidono di usare ancora oss

----------

## Kernel78

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare Intel che produce delle schede audio (intel-hda) oscene e gli sviluppatori che decidono di usare ancora oss

 

OT: non ti preoccupare, se hai comprato quell'hw i tuoi soldi sono già arrivati a intel e quelli sono meglio di qualsiasi ringraziamento  :Wink: 

----------

## t0mcat

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Dun wrote:*   Forse una soluzione sarebbe smascherare la versione beta di flash.
> 
> Mi pare che la 9 supporti ALSA  
> 
>   Cavolo è vero!!! Funge nativamente con ALSA
> ...

 

se lo compili con la flag "oss" ti viene installato uno script gia' modificato  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Dun wrote:*   Forse una soluzione sarebbe smascherare la versione beta di flash.
> 
> Mi pare che la 9 supporti ALSA  
> 
>   Cavolo è vero!!! Funge nativamente con ALSA
> ...

 

Come avvii Firefox?

Modifica il link aggiungendo 

```
aoss32
```

----------

## mrfree

 *t0mcat wrote:*   

> se lo compili con la flag "oss" ti viene installato uno script gia' modificato

 

Mumble mumble... forse ti confondi, firefox non ha la use oss  :Confused: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Come avvii Firefox?
> 
> Modifica il link aggiungendo

 

firefox lo avvio con un semplice firefox da terminale  :Wink: 

Non ho ben capito a cosa ti riferisci con il termine link, però quello che facevo era modificare lo script di avvio /usr/bin/firefox con qualcosa tipo 

```
[cut]

exec aoss /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher "$@"
```

ma come ho detto prima ora sembra non essere più necessario, visto che flash supporta nativamente alsa non ho più bisogno del wrapper. Tutto qui

----------

## t0mcat

e' vero mi son sbagliato, e' mozilla-launcher che ha la use "aoss":

```

:$ euse -i aoss

global use flags (searching: aoss)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: aoss)

************************************************************

[-    ] aoss (www-client/mozilla-launcher):

Add support for media-libs/alsa-oss - playing sounds from browser via OSS emulation

```

stranamente non compare se fai un emerge-pv ma la flag c'e'.

in ogni caso con questa flag lo script viene installato gia' modificato per essere eseguito con aoss  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> firefox lo avvio con un semplice firefox da terminale 
> 
> Non ho ben capito a cosa ti riferisci con il termine link, però quello che facevo era modificare lo script di avvio /usr/bin/firefox con qualcosa tipo
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

```
$ aoss32 firefox
```

invece che 

```
$ firefox
```

Ormai anche io non lo uso più (lo impostavo in kde) visto che il sonoro di flash funzia....

----------

## joke

ho risolto scaricando il pacchetto mascherato netscape-flash-9.0.21.55 !

ho un altro problema ora,aggiornando il mondo mi trova sempre mozilla-firefox(il source) non c'e' un modo per sostituirlo con il binario o per eliminarlo?

grazie a tutti

----------

## Peach

 *joke wrote:*   

> ho risolto scaricando il pacchetto mascherato netscape-flash-9.0.21.55 !
> 
> ho un altro problema ora,aggiornando il mondo mi trova sempre mozilla-firefox(il source) non c'e' un modo per sostituirlo con il binario o per eliminarlo?
> 
> grazie a tutti

 

che significa "mi trova"?   :Confused: 

le prove! vogliamo le prove!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## joke

```
# emerge -uNDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0-r1  USE="gnome ipv6 -debug -java -mozbranding -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

```

come posso evitare questo?

----------

## lucapost

```
emerge gentoolkit && equery d mozilla-firefox
```

e trovi i pacchetti che richiedono mozilla-firefox (non binario)!

Ad occhio hai gnome, verrà fuori qualcosa del tipo:

```
...

gnome-extra/yelp

www-client/epiphany

...
```

e chissà quante altre porcherie!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## joke

questa e' l'equery:

```
# equery d mozilla-firefox

[ Searching for packages depending on mozilla-firefox... ]

gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.1

www-client/epiphany-2.16.2

dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1

media-video/totem-2.16.3

net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.31-r1
```

----------

## lucapost

Non uso gnome, ma ad occhio puoi procedere rimuovendo ad aggiungendo a packages.mask i pacchetti:

```
gnome-extra/yelp

www-client/epiphany

net-www/mplayerplug-in
```

e disattivare la USE="firefox" a:

```
media-video/totem

dev-python/gnome-python-extras
```

Ho detto una cagata?

----------

## Onip

aggiungendo -t alle opzioni di emerge vedi chi è che ti richiede l'installazione di firefox.

----------

## joke

 *Onip wrote:*   

> aggiungendo -t alle opzioni di emerge vedi chi è che ti richiede l'installazione di firefox.

 

```
 # emerge -uNDtp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.1  

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0-r1  USE="gnome ipv6 -debug -java -mozbranding -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"

```

mi basta mascherare yelp??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

Devi vedere se c'è una qualche use di yelp da aggiustare (aggiungere anche -v a emerge) e, nel caso non ci sia provare a vedere se c'è modo di toglierti dalle scatole yelp. (con "equery d yelp" vedi chi te lo richiede)

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, c'è la USE firefox!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## joke

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Devi vedere se c'è una qualche use di yelp da aggiustare (aggiungere anche -v a emerge) e, nel caso non ci sia provare a vedere se c'è modo di toglierti dalle scatole yelp. (con "equery d yelp" vedi chi te lo richiede)

 

```
 # equery d yelp

[ Searching for packages depending on yelp... ]

gnome-base/gnome-2.16.0-r1

```

yelp lo richiede gnome...

```
# emerge -uNDtvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.1  USE="-beagle -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0-r1  USE="gnome ipv6 -debug -java -mozbranding -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ho provato anche a mettere nelle USE -firefox ma nulla..

----------

## Onip

Hai 3 opzioni.

1) Ti ciucci firefox

2) Puoi provare a togliere yelp e ad inserirlo in /etc/portage/package.provided

```
# echo gnome-extra/yelp >> /etc/portage/package.provided
```

Così dici ad emerge di considerare yelp installato anche se non lo è. Occhio che potrebbe causare malfunzionamenti se yelp è richiesto da qualche altro programma

3) emergi -C gnome ( che tanto è un metapacchetto ) e poi aggiungi al world le parti di gnome che ti interessano (chessò eog, totem etc etc ) e poi ti sbarazzi di tutto il resto, incluso yelp  ovviamente.

```
# emerge -C gnome

# emerge -p --depclean <-- ESAMINA PER BENE L'OUTPUT

# emerge --no-replace <applicazioni_che_vuoi tenere, ottenuta dalla riga precedente>

# emerge -p --depclean <-- ESAMINA PER BENE L'OUTPUT, per sicurezza

# emerge --depclean  <-- toglie quello che hai deciso che non ti serve

```

Byez

p.s. a seconda di quanto vuoi sbatterti devi scegliere una fra la 2 e la 3, la 3 è + laboriosa e "noiosa", ma più sicura e coerente col sistema, a mio modo di vedere.

----------

## joke

grazie Onip, ho risolto usando la 3   :Laughing: 

----------

